# Google Glass



## FunPhotons (Feb 26, 2013)

So I've been taking an interest in small sensor cameras - the Canon S100, my cellphones, the Memoto and Google Glass. Under the adage of "the best camera is the one you have with you" I've been working on these cameras to see how good I can get with them. 

On Glass, I'm a software engineer by day and will be one of the first in the world to have a pair as part of the original "Glass Explorer" program, probably in the next month. I also was selected to take part of the "Glass Foundry" event where I got to spend a few days with it at the Google office. 

I'm excited about using this new platform, and am interested to see what I can get with an "always there POV" camera


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, awesome! Congrats on that. I do software myself, and thought about maybe applying for that...but then decided I've got enough other 'projects', and the chances of me actually following through and producing stuff for it are slim so it should go to someone who will actually try and make use of it.


----------



## Menace (Feb 27, 2013)

Well done. Do share your first hand expericences.


----------

